# What is the Rizzo method?



## kokopele (Feb 9, 2003)

I've seen this mentioned several times along with another buying method that I can't remember. But when I do a search, all I get is the same threads that I've seen saying 'use the Rizzo method":dunno:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

:google:


----------



## r6bruin (Jan 24, 2003)

kokopele said:


> *But when I do a search, all I get is the same threads that I've seen saying 'use the Rizzo method":dunno: *


Check this out, in fact this is a very useful skill for auto purchase. You can easily beat the price from sites like carpoint using this technique.

http://www.e46fanatics.com/faq/rizzo.html


----------



## kokopele (Feb 9, 2003)

Thanks guys for your quick responses. Thought it was a Bimmerfest thing. Never thought to use google.:thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

With all do respect to Frank (Rizzo), "the method" has been
around for a long, long time...

Frank Rizzo was one of the early regulars at .org. The last post
that I read of his was on the Roadfly E46 M3 board a while
back. 

What is amazing is how he popularized the strategy vis-a-vis the Internet...


----------



## r6bruin (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: What is the Rizzo method?*



r6bruin said:


> *You can easily beat the price from sites like carpoint using this technique.
> *


Forgot to add. This technique is useful until the introduction of 'no-hassle quote' and the 'bimmerfest member's special'. With this all you need is to fill a form to get a deal that can easily beat sites like carpoint :thumbup:


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

I just used a similar method via email. If I hadn't read the Rizzo method first I probably would have paid too much. (For some reason that sounds like a commercial. Hmmm ...) And I don't want to forget the valuable info I got from the Bimmerfest forums!

In regards to new car purchases I've found carsdirect.com to be very competitive. I know of 5 instances where it was used as a starting point and in 2 of those instances did the dealer match the carsdirect price ... after much haggling. There was 1 instance the dealer and carsdirect had a similar price advertised. The other 2 pretty much laughed in their faces so they went straight to carsdirect and ordered.


----------



## Trevordog (Nov 24, 2002)

In our most recent experience - we did a modified Rizzo method in that we established contact with several local dealers and then invited all the areas to provide us with a detailed quote (as opposed to all blind faxes). It was interesting with the responses back ... the one that we spent the most time with gave us the best price, the one that we spend the second most time with gave us the second best price, and so forth to the one that we spent no time gave us MSRP. We found that developing a relationship certainly helped our final negotiated price (less than 5% over ED invoice). Good Luck!


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

The Rizzo method worked astoundingly well for me, too. In fact, I'd recommend it to anyone searching for any kind of car. Signed off on $1100 over ED invoice for our new 325iT on Saturday.


----------

